# if you could have a new center console...



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay, im fiberglassing a whole new center console (don't ask why. its a secret for now).

what would you guys do? besides turn the armrest hole into a cupholder. throw out any ideas please.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Put a CD changer where the armrest hole was, only under a hinged armrest. Or, have the CD player in there and just have a screen in the dash with an I/R repeater so the CD player's remote will still work.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought about a SAFC right there but i like the 6 disk idea better. 
keep em comin!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What on earth would you need a SAFC for? lol

Anyway, I'd put the SAFC as close to the driver as possible. Maybe build a pod so it and a couple of gauges could sit up on top of the dash, within easy reach.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

coin holder/dispenser, "secret stash compartment" , LCD screen that pops up between the seats when you play a movie, shit like that.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

> What on earth would you need a SAFC for?


i wouldn't for a long time.

i like that idea james. i thought about a screen for the back passengers. might do that.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^ is it me or does the green car turn into a black car and i thought a build cell phone holder or coin holder might be cool


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

Kalel said:


> ^^ is it me or does the green car turn into a black car and i thought a build cell phone holder or coin holder might be cool


the car is going into a shadow, not turning black

Xt- good luck with the console, fiberglass can be a real pain to get perfect, lots of sanding!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

id like a icee dispenser right below the radio, where it dispenses into the cupholder... which will have a cup.. so you can have delicious Icees whenever..

then id also want the 6cd changer, and rocket launcher switches.. that'd be cool...

Then maybe like.. make it an automatic, with a cut off shifter, where you press a button to go into P-R-n-D-2-1 (whatever autos do)... and the ebrake handle flush with the rest of the console.. YEAH!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

don't give away my secret plans man. geez!
i got some new shit for it today. (woot payday)
im ready to start the project. still some issues to work out.
yard wont sell me the hinged armrest off a 99 integra without buying the whole console for $40. im not giving in.
any other suggestions with armrest that are about the right size to cover the box hole?
(yes i realize nissan has these for the b-14 but not attachable.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They would be attachable if you got creative. IIRC the bottom of the B14 armrest is rigid, so putting a hinged mechanism on it would be easy.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive got some special plans for my stuff too.....good to see im not the only one adventurous enough to mess with this stuff


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it all started with an ugly ass acordian rubber shift boot. i promise (edit nothing. man i've been wanting to do this for awhile!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Gated shifter?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll let this one slip. almost ready to glass!  :


----------

